# Font Mounted Counter Pressure Filler.



## Thirsty Boy (6/6/10)

So,

I've been having a bastard of a time doing "quick" fills of bottles to take to parties etc etc. Pouring nothing but foam. I could dick around dropping the pressure etc, but by the time I do that I might as well bust out the CP filler. I want simple, fast, proper CP filling up on the outside of teh keggerator where its easy to get at.

I mulled over a number of potential designs for something I could mount on a font, or things I could fudge onto my existing taps - and made a mess testing one or two out - I decided to do some googling for inspiration and bugger me if I didn't find this.







A font mountable CP filler.

From here: http://www.jbbrewsupplies.com.au/shop/view...mp;productid=35

It is as near as I can tell - a generic rip off of the Pegas font mounted CP filler from Russia. As detailed here. Watch the videos!!

http://beerinnovations.com/products/PET/pegas

If the Generic one is the same as the Pegas one, you can even screw a regular tap into the front of it and not lose a place on your tower.

So I bought it.

I have no idea whether its going to fit on my font, or whether its any damn good... but I'll take one for the AHB team and test the bugger out. Unless of course someone else already has and wants to let me know I should be calling on Monday morning and cancelling this order ASAP.

Cheers

Thirsty


----------



## barls (6/6/10)

someone did post that they had one mate cant remember who though


----------



## bradsbrew (6/6/10)

Pretty sure it was Klieny


----------



## Batz (6/6/10)

I'll be very interested in how this goes Thirsty, I know lots of brewers who have bought the other type sold by HBS, and most don't use them because it's just to much of a hassle.

Batz


----------



## paulwolf350 (6/6/10)

I was going to buy one........but they only do pet bottles. It has been mentioned on the board before, apparently they are ok, but no one has adapted one to glass bottles yet


----------



## haysie (6/6/10)

Post#25 >>


----------



## mxd (6/6/10)

i think he sells em too.

if they did more than PET's I would grab one, but I have, PETS, Grolsh and tallies.



bradsbrew said:


> Pretty sure it was Klieny


----------



## domonsura (6/6/10)

I have one as well, they can be used with some glass bottles, but not all.


----------



## Batz (6/6/10)

domonsura said:


> I have one as well, they can be used with some glass bottles, but not all.





Well what do you think of it? What type of glass bottles will it work with? Is it worth the effort to use or is it better put away with the keg carbonating lid  

Batz


----------



## domonsura (6/6/10)

It's one of those things I'm still trying to decide about Batz - I don't really think it's a necessary item as such. I bottle so infrequently that it's had very little use, not enough to say it's the next best thing to sliced bread - case swap bottling is about the only time I mess with it. I just like it because there's no yeast in the bottle - not a fan of the yeast layer


----------



## Batz (6/6/10)

domonsura said:


> It's one of those things I'm still trying to decide about Batz - I don't really think it's a necessary item as such. I bottle so infrequently that it's had very little use, not enough to say it's the next best thing to sliced bread - case swap bottling is about the only time I mess with it. I just like it because there's no yeast in the bottle - not a fan of the yeast layer




Would it work with Grolsch swing tops?

Batz


----------



## Thirsty Boy (6/6/10)

haysie said:


> Post#25 >>



Thanks - not sure how I missed that one.

everyone else too, I'll add my feedback when I've given it a run.

I have no doubt - that if its effective I'll be happy with it - I'm already a convert to CP filling... I'm just looking for a way to do it with a little less buggering about. I will simply use PETs till I have turned all my glass bottles over for ones that work in the filler I have. Any hints about which ones Wayne??


----------



## domonsura (6/6/10)

Batz said:


> Would it work with Grolsch swing tops?
> 
> Batz



Nope.... <_< ...when I got it I was hoping they would fit, but no.


----------



## Bribie G (7/6/10)

I use my CPBF which is attached to Tidal Pete's stand that he made, and it's a breeze but if you had to use it 'as is' you definitely need either four arms or an assistant. The font mounted one would be brilliant, all you need is a splitter to obtain a naked gas line to plug in for the counter pressure gas supply.

Edit: I wonder if it can be modded to replace that barb on the gas pipe (the skinny lower one presumably) with a John Guest fitting?


----------



## Batz (7/6/10)

Unless I can get one to use with Grolsch swing tops I'm not interested. I have an absolute hatred of plastic PET bottles. I will never serve my beer from them, their so unbeery.

Batz


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (7/6/10)

That would be one of these:

http://beerinnovations.com/products/craftap

Probably outside my budget though...


----------



## Kleiny (7/6/10)

Ok, i just seen this thread

I reckon this is great i can bottle anytime as its permanently attched to my keggerator and easy to clean if you have a spare keg around.

It does only seem to do PET i have not found any glass bottles that fit yet, But i dont mind as i can bottle off the keg for comp or just to take a 6 to a party.

Great device

Kleiny


----------



## komodo (7/6/10)

I believe that they only work with screw top bottles?
Happy to stand corrected though as this is what put me off buying one.


----------



## Bribie G (7/6/10)

One advantage of the $99 CPBF is that you can cut a few assorted lengths of plastic tube to slip over the 'spear' to fit all your favourite glass bottles.


----------



## MarkBastard (7/6/10)

Batz said:


> Unless I can get one to use with Grolsch swing tops I'm not interested. I have an absolute hatred of plastic PET bottles. I will never serve my beer from them, their so unbeery.
> 
> Batz



I am 99% sure I've seen a PET bottle with your batz brewery sticker on it!


----------



## Paul H (7/6/10)

BribieG said:


> One advantage of the $99 CPBF is that you can cut a few assorted lengths of plastic tube to slip over the 'spear' to fit all your favourite glass bottles.



I agree on that point but I think the fact that it's a F#$ken PITA to operate outways the positives. :angry: 

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## Bribie G (7/6/10)

Paul H said:


> I agree on that point but I think the fact that it's a F#$ken PITA to operate outways the positives. :angry:
> 
> :icon_cheers:
> 
> Paul



Yes if it wasn't for Tidal Pete's engineering genius I reckon mine would be gathering dust.


----------



## Kleiny (7/6/10)

Paul H said:


> it's a F#$ken PITA to operate outways the positives. :angry:
> 
> :icon_cheers:
> 
> Paul



Yep ive used the normal type and hated it, the new one works a treat and easy to operate 

The reason it only works on PET bottles is because of the wide plastic neck ring below the thread, it uses this to lock it into the unit, so any bottle without that wont lock in.

Kleiny


----------



## Thirsty Boy (7/6/10)

Kleiny said:


> Yep ive used the normal type and hated it, the new one works a treat and easy to operate
> 
> The reason it only works on PET bottles is because of the wide plastic neck ring below the thread, it uses this to lock it into the unit, so any bottle without that wont lock in.
> 
> Kleiny



Maybe it wouldn't be too hard to make up a surclip/collar or something to slip glass bottles into that the device would be able to grab. I shall experiemtn when I get it.

Great to hear it does the job though Kleiny - I have no issue with PET bottles for fast and dirty botling. I have my stand alone CP filler if I really want to do a bottling run in glass.

Does it have the feature (like the Pegas one) where you can screw a tap into the front of it so you don't lose a tap space??


----------



## mxd (7/6/10)

have you tried with glass bottles ? I assume he "crown seal lip" is not "big enough ?

http://www.happyherbalist.com/ProductImage...ry/swing200.jpg


----------



## Batz (7/6/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> I am 99% sure I've seen a PET bottle with your batz brewery sticker on it!




Yes a swap a long, long, time ago  



> I will never serve my beer from them, their so unbeery.
> 
> Batz



I bet I didn't serve my beer out of it either, I gave it to someone else  

Batz


----------



## bill_gill85 (7/6/10)

Looks like a better solution than most other counter pressure devices, how many hands do you need to operate the tap? 

If you have a spare hand to hold the bottle, it shouldn't be too hard to use an adaptor that replicates the neck of a pet bottle like the one below.


----------



## Kleiny (7/6/10)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Does it have the feature (like the Pegas one) where you can screw a tap into the front of it so you don't lose a tap space??



Yep it has the same size thread coming out the front of the unit i just didnt realise what it was for.



mxd said:


> have you tried with glass bottles ? I assume he "crown seal lip" is not "big enough ?



I tried with all the bottles i have the collar just doesnt grab any bottle other than the PET, Im sure a adaptor could be made i have not had the time to look into it and im happy bottleing acouple into Plastic just to take around the place.


Kleiny


----------



## Thirsty Boy (7/6/10)

Kleiny said:


> Yep it has the same size thread coming out the front of the unit i just didnt realise what it was for.
> 
> Kleiny



Cool, that means I can install it into one of my existing tap spaces and still be able to run 4 kegs out of my kegerator. If I am feeling enthusiastic.. I might even rig a manifold so that any of the kegs can be directed through that particular font by turning a couple of levers.


----------



## barls (7/6/10)

after spending some time looking on this site http://beerinnovations.com/products/4287/4288
im very interested in the out come thirsty boy


----------



## Thirsty Boy (13/7/10)

OK - I've given this thing a run and installed it (sort of) into my keggerator.

It doesn't fit my fonts and I think it would look a bit silly hanging way out in front anyway - So I'll either buy an appropriate font for it or just rig one. It essentially has a through fridge style shank, so even just a length of stainless/chrome pipe would do nicely.

But, seeing as I have to open my keggerator to put the line onto whichever keg I want to fill from anyway. I figured a temporary solution would be nearly as good.

So here it is.

Here you can see the inside of my keggerator - the lump of wood is the CP filler assembly sitting in a convenient space waiting.


And here it is in place. The spare liquid QD gets popped onto whichever keg I want to fill from, and while you cant see it, the CP filler's gas line runs to a second outlet (ball valved) from my regulator. So you drop the filler into place, click on the QD and turn on the gas. 20 seconds total.




And when you use it.. its basically hands free. You clip in the bottle, lift the lever to gas up, turn it to the left and lift to turn on the liquid, turn on the gas bleed. I was filling today and can do a bottle while holding a beer in my other hand... and the phone rang in the middle of one fill, so I turned one little knob, walked away and when I came back, continued where I left off. The only bit where you need two hands is screwing on the lid of the bottle.

Easiest CP filler ever !!!

I have mentally worked out an adapter for doing glass bottles. One bored afternoon, a bit of chopping board and some work with the dremmel will see a little adapter just slide into it. Wont do champagne bottles though, they are too wide to fit.

Good buy for me - it fits the purpose I bought it for exactly. Filling bottle for taking to parties etc. I will happily send bottles to comp in PET.. but I would prefer glass, so I will do the adaptor eventually. So it'll pretty much fill all my bottle filling needs and its damn easy to use.

TB


----------



## Paul H (13/7/10)

Great post Thirsty, I purchased one about a month ago & haven't got around to setting it up yet.

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## poppa joe (13/7/10)

Did not see the cost....???
Cheers
PJ


----------



## aldee (14/7/10)

from page 1
http://www.jbbrewsupplies.com.au/shop/view...mp;productid=35


----------



## mxd (14/7/10)

thanks for that, if you get an adaptor would be great to see it in action. 

Hopefully an adapter and grolsh bottle would work. Unless the Grolsh bottles are too wide at the rim ?

thanks
Matt


----------



## Thorby (27/7/10)

Thirsty Boy said:


> OK - I've given this thing a run and installed it (sort of) into my keggerator.
> 
> It doesn't fit my fonts and I think it would look a bit silly hanging way out in front anyway - So I'll either buy an appropriate font for it or just rig one. It essentially has a through fridge style shank, so even just a length of stainless/chrome pipe would do nicely.
> 
> ...



Mate great post thank you. You inspired me to buy one, but unfortunately did not come with destructions. Have worked most of it out but what pressure do you set the reg at to fill?

Cheers
Thorby


----------



## Thirsty Boy (27/7/10)

It depends a little - once again, filling for parties etc I am less fussy than filing for long term storage or comp.

Filling for a party.... Whatever your erg is already at. Assuming you are running a balanced legging system, all your keg internal pressures and thie erg pressure should be the same... Just leave em there and it works fine.

Filling for comp etc.... I'll turn everything up by a few psi, let it settle in for 5 or 10 minutes, then fill. The small amount of over pressure really keeps foaming down and ensures that even the minimal carbonation loos you get with a CP filler is compensated for. In erased pressure when purging also reduces the oxygen levels even further (although only a tiny little bit I admit)

TB


----------



## Thorby (6/8/10)

Evening All,

I have just used mine tonight for the first time and let me tell ya very impressed. Beer in one hand, machine in the other and what an absolute pleasure to use. Anyone thinking about buying one, do it they are just the ducks guts.

Cheers And A Few More Portable Beers


----------



## mxd (6/8/10)

I really want one I jost need one to fill glass bottles (more importantly grolsch bottles)/

cheers
Matt


----------



## Thirsty Boy (7/8/10)

mxd said:


> I really want one I jost need one to fill glass bottles (more importantly grolsch bottles)/
> 
> cheers
> Matt



Unless you do some major engineering works on it, these units will not play with grolsch bottles no matter what sort of adaptor anyone makes... The top bit of the grolsch bottle is too tall to fit inside the clamping mechanism. I really wanted grolsch bottles to work too... But just can't see any way they could be made to.


----------



## mxd (7/8/10)

thanks, will need to look at the other type of CPBF and make a stand like TP (I think it was TP and it's bribie's one?)

thanks
Matt


----------



## Thirsty Boy (7/8/10)

Actually, earlier in the thread BillGill posted an idea about an adaptor that could go into the PET cpbf. That'd work. It would take away all the ease of use advantages of this particular filler , turning it into essentially the same thing as the more usual sort of CPBF. But, if you are willing to use one of those anyway.... Then you have the option of either thing. Easy as pie filling of PET bottles & more difficult, but doable filling of glass and grolsch bottles.

I can't think of any way to get both the grolsch bottles and the easiiness though.

TB


----------



## Batz (29/8/10)

Thirsty Boy said:


> OK - I've given this thing a run and installed it (sort of) into my keggerator.
> 
> It doesn't fit my fonts and I think it would look a bit silly hanging way out in front anyway - So I'll either buy an appropriate font for it or just rig one. It essentially has a through fridge style shank, so even just a length of stainless/chrome pipe would do nicely.
> 
> ...




OK Thirsty you've had this for a while now, are you still happy with it?

Batz


----------



## bill_gill85 (30/8/10)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Actually, earlier in the thread BillGill posted an idea about an adaptor that could go into the PET cpbf. That'd work. It would take away all the ease of use advantages of this particular filler , turning it into essentially the same thing as the more usual sort of CPBF. But, if you are willing to use one of those anyway.... Then you have the option of either thing. Easy as pie filling of PET bottles & more difficult, but doable filling of glass and grolsch bottles.
> 
> I can't think of any way to get both the grolsch bottles and the easiiness though.
> 
> TB



Not having actually seen or used one of these fillers in person, I'd agree that filling glass bottles would be more difficult than filling pet bottles as the filler was designed, but I doubt it would be anywhere near as frustrating as it sounds to use a more traditional cpbf. My intent was, that the adaptor be fitted to the bottle filler for the whole bottling session, with the bottle then seated against the rubber stopper, using an upward motion. If you had a shelf under the filler (or the filler were font mounted), you could slip a spacer under the bottle to keep the bottle sealed against the rubber stopper. Then you can operate the filler as intended. No shelf? Then just hold the bottle in place by hand. You don't need two hands to operate the filler?

The only modes of failure I could foresee are;

1) Not having a big enough opening in the adaptor to allow the CO2 to escape as the beer flows in, resulting in the adaptor filling up with beer & overflowing out the vent tube, or

2) Losing the seal against the bottle & either dropping the bottle (you were holding it in place?) & wasting precious beer.

Like I said though... I've never seen one in person, the bottle attachment could be more complicated than I imagine.

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## Batz (30/8/10)

I see they are on ebay here 

http://tinyurl.com/23p82nn

I just may invest in one of these.

Batz


----------



## Punter (8/9/10)

Hi guys,
If anybody wants one of these units, I currently
have 3 available.
$70 + post


----------



## Thirsty Boy (22/12/10)

I made a video of using the filler. This is how I fill bottles for medium/long term storage, if i am just taking them to a party or something and they will be consumed that night, i skip the purging steps. Sorry they are sideways, i cant work out how to rotate the damn things.

I turn the pressure up on the keg and reg to 20psi when filling for longer term, this gives better purging of oxygen and also ensures that there is absolutely no carbonation lost during the process.

How the bottles go into the filler and clamp in place, purging:




Pressurize and fill the bottle:




Finishing the fill, removing the bottle from the filler:




Bottle capped and filled:





Pretty easy huh - purged of oxygen, filled with no loss of CO2 and all managed with one hand up until I had to screw on the cap.

TB


----------



## Fents (23/12/10)

really good vids TB, nice one.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (23/12/10)

Thanks Fents,

It actually works a little better with bigger bottles - probably because things get cold and stay that way longer during the fill of a big bottle. It takes about a min or so altogether to fill a 330ml bottle, but you can fill "faster" on a big bottle without fobbing, so a 750ml doesn't take much longer and a 1.25 only a little longer again.


----------



## Florian (23/12/10)

Nice videos TB, thanks for posting them up, so much easier to understand the filler from the videos. 

While re-reading through the thread last night I thought of an idea on how to fill glass crown seals with this filler. Will work on it over the next week or so if I find some time and post the results up. It should be fairly simple to reproduce, if it works that is.

Florian


----------



## Florian (3/4/11)

I received mine from punter (nectarbrewing) this week and tried to bottle some soda water tonight. 
Somehow I didn't quite get it to work the way I wanted, i could only fill liquid when the bottles wasn't pressurised. Once it was pressurised, the flow stopped. 
I've watched TB's videos over and over again, one difference I have noticed is that mine vents air/Co2 with the large handle up, and fills Co2 with the handle down, whereas TB's seems to do the opposite. It's the same model, but branded pegas rather than keg king. 
So I manage to fill bottles if I release pressure, then turn handle to liquid and fill until pressure is equalised, turn handle to gas again to release pressure again, then fill again and so on. Obviously this defeats the whole counter pressure concept, and I'm sure it's just something I'm doing wrong. 

Has anyone else encountered this or knows what what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Thirsty Boy (3/4/11)

Maybe yours is different after all but on mine the large handle NEVER vents anything. The little silver handle/knob on the side vents. The large handle only either opens the path to the liquid or to the has pressure.

Make sure the little silver vent handle is closed. Turn clockwise to close.
Large handle is down (horizontal) and turned anticlockwise (lever towards the right)
Insert bottle and tighten it in place
Lift handle to open the gas path fill bottle with co2 and pressurise
Handle down, cutting off gas pressure.
Turn lever to liquid position (handle pointing towards you) which means gas is now cut off no matter whether the handle is up or down.
Lift handle to open the liquid path
Nothing happens - pressures currently equal
Now open the vent valve with the little silver handle/knob on the side - gas will vent out the exhaust and as the gas flows out, liquid will flow in.

You dont maybe have the gas pressure attached to the exhaust port do you? That would explain why gas vents when you lift the handle. IIRC gas goes into the upper one and gas/fob vents through lower one. I'll look tomorrow and tell you if i have it wrong.


----------



## Florian (3/4/11)

Thirsty Boy said:


> You dont maybe have the gas pressure attached to the exhaust port do you? That would explain why gas vents when you lift the handle. IIRC gas goes into the upper one and gas/fob vents through lower one. I'll look tomorrow and tell you if i have it wrong.


Thanks for that pointer.
I had set it up exactly like in the video on Punter's website, turns out he had the exhaust and Co2 barb mixed up. 
Have now set it up the way you mentioned (Co2 into the upper barb) and it works perfectly. What a great little unit! Will set up my new keg fridge once I've moved house in 3 weeks and the filler will get it's own permanent spot, so all I need to do is attaching the gas and beer disconnect (which will be permanently attached to the filler, leading through the door into the fridge) to the keg I want to fill from. 

Have also (mentally) refined an adapter for glas bottles, even grolsch ones. Will build this once I've moved house as well. 

Thanks heaps for clearing this up TB, and glad I tried the filler and got it sorted now and not last minute when trying to fill my pumpkin pilsener for the mash paddle. 
Will pm Punter so he can add a note to his video.


----------



## barls (3/4/11)

florian, can you post a pic with which ones you have swapped as ive got the same one, but gave up after one attempt.


----------



## Florian (3/4/11)

Will do, give me an hour or so.


----------



## Florian (4/4/11)

OK, her they are with a bit of delay:

As you can see I have ditched the barbed T-piece and liquid in and replaced with JG fittings.







Connect the line coming from your gas bottle/reg to the vacant spot in the T-piece.






Originally I had the T-piece (gas) connected to the short barb below the shank as shown in the video here, however, as described above, this did not work, as it is actually the exhaust.






Hope that helps and you get it working, Barls. Thanks again TB for your detailed description, not sure if I would've figured it out without it.


----------



## barls (4/4/11)

cheers mate ill try to change mine over tomorrow.


----------



## barls (8/4/11)

ok so it took me a couple of days to change it over but its done. 
works now no liquid coming out of the top.
cheers barls


----------



## Thirsty Boy (8/4/11)

You can have that T piece anywhere... It doesn't have to be near the filler. I dont have a T at all. My gas line off the regulator is split into 5 lines. 4 for kegs and one for the filler.

No different really, but neater for a fridge instalation if the gas just has one line that needs to come through the door. Depends on your set-up... But as long as the pressure going into the filler is the same as the pressure going into the keg, it doesn't matter where the connection is.


----------



## Florian (8/4/11)

Yep, that's how I was planning to set it up once I set up my new permanent keg fridge after the move.


----------



## razz (16/5/11)

Good things come to those that wait! 
http://craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=4227

Thanks Ross, top deal! :beerbang:


----------



## ekul (16/5/11)

Is there any benefit of a counter pressure filler over carbonator caps?


----------



## fraser_john (16/5/11)

Dang, that is pretty good price there Roscoe!

HoppinMad and I found that with his, a champagne bottle fitted with no adjustment or need for an additional adapter. Might have to seriously look at his set up and see if it is something I can add to my serving fridge upgrade as it is wide enough to have all four of my taps in place PLUS the CPBF........so tempting and it would motivate me to get that fridge changed over.


----------



## Punter (16/5/11)

Thanks for the heads up with the mistake on the video Florian.
I will redo the vid asap.
Cheers


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (16/5/11)

ekul said:


> Is there any benefit of a counter pressure filler over carbonator caps?


They do different things. 
A counter pressure filler lets you fill an already carbed beer from keg into bottles. 
A carbonator cap lets you carbonate flat beer in one bottle. It basically turns a bottle into a mini keg.


----------



## wrath (16/5/11)

razz said:


> Good things come to those that wait!
> http://craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=4227
> 
> Thanks Ross, top deal! :beerbang:




Bagged! 

Had been tossing up getting one of these lately.


----------



## Leigh (16/5/11)

bugger!

Have been looking at getting one of these, but it's a tight week in the pocket...could afford the $50, but not the $100 of spend to get teh discount 

Next week would have been perfect!


----------



## ekul (16/5/11)

But you could dispense some beer from the tap and then give it a squirt of gas with the carbonator cap to make sure it has pressure. I looked at getting a CPBF for awhile but i couldn't see it having any benefit over the carb caps so i got those instead. BUt the CPBF is more expensive so i assume it has some benefit that justifies the extra cost?



mayor of mildura said:


> They do different things.
> A counter pressure filler lets you fill an already carbed beer from keg into bottles.
> A carbonator cap lets you carbonate flat beer in one bottle. It basically turns a bottle into a mini keg.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (16/5/11)

ekul said:


> But you could dispense some beer from the tap and then give it a squirt of gas with the carbonator cap to make sure it has pressure. ( I looked at getting a CPBF for awhile but i couldn't see it having any benefit over the carb caps so i got those instead.)


yeah why not. I fill bottles from the tap into pet bottles. works fine for a quick take away. the carb lasts a day or so. 

the counter pressure filler might save you from oxidization for longer term storage maybe?


----------



## Thirsty Boy (16/5/11)

Cp filler allows you to purge oxygen and fill as many bottles as you have, not just how many carbonator caps you have.

For a few bottles to take away, one of the more usual CP fillers is a PITA, takes a while to set up, bastard to use, bastard to clean... Great for longer term storage, great for beers you want to submit to compsmand be sure they are in tip top shape... Not so good for a few quick fills for a party.

Carbonator caps are pretty good for that (although i always ended up wasting beer trying to dispense into the bottles in the first place) - BUT this CP filler is even better. You mount it permanently on a font, you open up your fridge and snap the filler's QD onto the keg you want to fill from, fill, cap, done. OR, you can have it permanently attached to a keg and have the beer tap running through the filler itself... Then you pour beers through the tap into a glass - and if you want to fill bottles you just use the filler instead.... All taking up only one space on your font or in your fridge door.

And not only is it good for quick party fills - it can do the full oxygen purge that you get with a CP filler, better in fact with PET than you can manage with glass bottles. So longer term storage becomes entirely workable.


----------



## Florian (16/5/11)

Thirsty Boy said:


> You can have that T piece anywhere... It doesn't have to be near the filler. I dont have a T at all. My gas line off the regulator is split into 5 lines. 4 for kegs and one for the filler.
> 
> No different really, but neater for a fridge instalation if the gas just has one line that needs to come through the door. Depends on your set-up... But as long as the pressure going into the filler is the same as the pressure going into the keg, it doesn't matter where the connection is.



Just to clarify, so you actually don't need that T-piece at all? Just the one line from the gas bottle? Would make filling even easier as you only have to connect the beer QD to the keg, not the gas one as well.

Still haven't set up my new keg fridge, am hoping to get that done this week. Not 100% sure yet if I drill 5 holes and mount the CPBF permanently in the middle or leave it with 4 taps. 
The way the shank from the filler is constructed I always thought that the filler comes quite far forward from the fridge and would look a bit stupid. However, have just gone through the packaging again and found a thick rubber ring that might be able to hold the rectangular metal pate tight in place close to the fridge. Not sure if that's what it's made for and if it will hold the filler tight to the door once a full bottle hangs off it.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Thirsty Boy (16/5/11)

No, it needs to be connected to the keg somehow too, so the pressures are equal in both the line to the filler and in the keg. My line gas line to the filler comes off the same manifold my gas lines to my kegs come off.. So all the pressures are the same. The filler gets a dedicated line for itself, so it doesn't need to be clicked onto the keg except at the liquid end, but that line comes off the common gas manifold. It could also come just as easily off a second LP outlet from your regulator.

That shaft on the filler is big enough so you can hang 3L bottles out of the filler without them jamming against the wall it protrudes from. It doesn't need to stick that far out and i have no doubt you could fit a shorter shank if you wanted to.


----------



## hoohaaman (13/8/11)

Fantastic vids Thirsty,wish they were around when I purchased mine.No instructions and first time using a CPF took some nutting out.

My grasp of Russian improved however,as they were the only source for help at the time


----------



## DKS (15/8/11)

Any of you engineering types come up with an adapter to get std glass 750ml bottles onto this baby? 
Ive used one for a few months now and I reckon they're the ducks guts for my PETs but would love to fill my dozons of tallies rather than replace them all with PETs.
One of the best bits of gear of got IMO.
Daz


----------



## NickB (15/8/11)

Yep, still looking for an adaptor myself Daz.... Keen to hear from anyone who does know of one...

Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (18/8/11)

Now have one of these set up on the empty 5th tap spot on my fridge  . Have not used it yet as I still need to run the cleaner keg through it and check off on a few things.

1. Are the seals that come in the little clippy bag spares/replacements or should they be used on instalation?
2. Shit , can't remember
3. Actually thats it. Thanks to the posts within this thread.
4. Great vids Thirsty.
5. When I remember 2 I will ask again  

Cheers Brad


----------



## argon (18/8/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Now have one of these set up on the empty 5th tap spot on my fridge  . Have not used it yet as I still need to run the cleaner keg through it and check off on a few things.
> 
> 1. Are the seals that come in the little clippy bag spares/replacements or should they be used on instalation?
> 2. Shit , can't remember
> ...



Q1. I have them left over in my setup too. Works a treat with no leaks, so can't see a problem not using them now. So i guess that they are replacements.

Too easy to use... almost a joy to do some bottling. 


almost.


----------



## keifer33 (4/9/11)

So with the help of Thirsty Boys videos and Florian's pictures I got my bottle filler all attached and mostly working. So I filled 3 bottles last night for a beer im going to enter into a competition but the bottles have a bit of give in them and aren't rock solid as im used to for my PET's when I bottle condition. Is this normal or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## claypot (21/9/11)

I just bought one of these after a lot of juggling between a mini keg set up, carb caps or this CPF.
Stoked with it, have mounted it into fridge along side other taps. 
Just cut a piece of pipe to space it off the door and to enable it to be pulled up tight. ( ether need thin pipe or cut or file to alow clearace at filling bleed barb)
T'ed it into an existing tap.
In regards to making an adapter to fill stubbies and tallies, it was quite strait forward, found a washer that was about 2mm thick and fitted in yoke of CPF. Cut a slot from one side and filed to about 27mm ( the O.D of stubbie and tally below the rim) This was a quick knock up job just to try it out and works fine. 
Was going to make another out of heavy gauge as the thin gauge washer spreads a bit after a while and washer is only just thick enough to allow seal to crush on bottle top.
Any way as said I'm very happy with it as the only thing with the keg set up is it's a bit hard to drive the tractor ect with a schooner glass. So I've been just filling up stubbies in stead of pouring a glass when working round the block. Also really good to empty a keg when getting low to fill again with the next fresh brew.
And it looks cool mounted on the fridge!!


----------



## Florian (21/9/11)

claypot said:


> In regards to making an adapter to fill stubbies and tallies, it was quite strait forward, found a washer that was about 2mm thick and fitted in yoke of CPF. Cut a slot from one side and filed to about 27mm ( the O.D of stubbie and tally below the rim) This was a quick knock up job just to try it out and works fine.



So you're saying you are filling stubbies with it? Please, please post some photos of the setup...

EDIT: Think I understood now, you're using the washer in the bottom of the filler, to 'press' the bottle upwards? Still, photos would be great!


----------



## claypot (21/9/11)

Florian said:


> So you're saying you are filling stubbies with it? Please, please post some photos of the setup...
> 
> EDIT: Think I understood now, you're using the washer in the bottom of the filler, to 'press' the bottle upwards? Still, photos would be great!



Yeah mate, the washer does 2 things:
1. Grips stubbie bottle under the rim as the one on the CPF is only just to wide.
2. Spaces the top of the stubbie high enough to seal on the CPF seal.

I found a washer in the shed that was just the right O.D to fit in the yoke of the CPF
I'm using Becks, and Coopers tallies and the necks are much the same.

I'll try to get some pics.

Cheers, Clayton


----------



## Florian (21/9/11)

I'll be absolutely stoked if that works. And so simple too, people on here have tried all sorts of things with adaptors etc. I've tried cut off PET bottles filled with silicone to fit a stubbie. I know that at least one guy succesfully fills champagne bottles, but tallies and stubbies would be so much better.

Thanks for posting mate, looking forward to some pics. 

Off to find a suitable washer now...


----------



## NickB (21/9/11)

Pics if it happens Florian. Keen to see it in action, and keen to do it too...


----------



## claypot (21/9/11)

would be better to use a thicker gauge say 3 - 4 mm as this one only just pulls up to seal. Also the forks tend to spread after a while, just have to squash up in vice.







Pipe spacer

I guess it will depend on what bottles you intend to use but for me works well with Becks and Coopers tallies, can't see the rest of the crown seal type bottles being much different?


----------



## NickB (21/9/11)

Awesome work mate! Thanks for the pics. Now, to build one myself!


----------



## keifer33 (21/9/11)

That looks like the trick, will have to hunt a washer and get the dremel out and have a go.


----------



## Florian (21/9/11)

Absolutely awesome, mate. Can't wait to put this into action when I'm back from holidays. Finally a way to archive all those beers in almost empty kegs. And finally a use for that huge bottle collection that i always refused to get rid off. 

I reckon you should make a few more of those washers and sell them, I'd be the first one to buy one. Cheap postage, too.


----------



## claypot (21/9/11)

Yeah I'm sure some one will start selling them, perfict if you work in a sheet metel joint with an auto plasma cutter. 
As for me I struggled to find the time to make my own!
This set up is sweet as, no more sediment in the bottles ether.
One thing is I bought my CPF from 'my beer shop' but appears to be the same as others I've seen around.


----------



## banora brewer (21/9/11)

Just got one of these from crafties, what size beer line do they take?


----------



## claypot (22/9/11)

banora brewer said:


> Just got one of these from crafties, what size beer line do they take?



I used 6mm I.D. I found the barbs on the CPF were a bit bigger than the ones on my beer taps. 
I just put hose in boiling water for 30 seconds or so and put a bit of 'O' ring grease on the barb ( vasoline if you have no 'O' ring grease )


----------



## bconnery (22/9/11)

Wonderfully timely thread, was planning to hook mine up tonight. 
I'll start with just PET as I have heaps but could to know their are other options...


----------



## argon (22/9/11)

claypot said:


> View attachment 48480
> would be better to use a thicker gauge say 3 - 4 mm as this one only just pulls up to seal. Also the forks tend to spread after a while, just have to squash up in vice.
> View attachment 48481
> 
> ...


Amazing when someone describes it i have no idea what they're on about... and 1 simple photo and it all clicks into place! Fantastic workaround... so simple. Thanks mate, i'll have a search around down stairs to see if i can find a suitable washer.

Cheers :icon_cheers:

Edit: Now i can do some aging in glass... Sweet!


----------



## claypot (22/9/11)

For any one looking to make a washer adaptor for stubbies, I measured mine it is 2mm thick. 
I reackon this would be O.K if you file the profile as close to the arc of the stubbie neck as possible. 
This will leave a bit more metal at the base of the forks to stop them spreading.
If you look at the pic of the Becks stubbie, you will see the big gap at about 8 oclock, if I had left more metal here the washer would not spread.
Hope this helps, I'm stoked to have my stubbie back in hand!


----------



## gedc (28/9/11)

These things are great and mine just arrived from craftbrewer. Ive got it tapped into the gas line via an on/off valve between my primary regs and secondary regs. Given I run the primary a bit higher to feed the secondaries I flicked the valve open and ended up with a rock hard PET bottle in about 1 second which got me thinking...

How much pressure can standard PET or indeed ( now we have the genius collar) glass bottles take before they decide to explode? Dont fancy losing my eardrums when it goes bang as I'm charging it with CO2

Cheers

Ged


----------



## TonyC (28/9/11)

How much pressure can standard PET or indeed ( now we have the genius collar) glass bottles take before they decide to explode? Dont fancy losing my eardrums when it goes bang as I'm charging it with CO2

Pretty sure Mythbusters did this trial, worth a search.


Tony


----------



## hoppinmad (28/9/11)

for what it's worth.....

this is my mod which allows me to fill sparkling wine bottles:


----------



## Thirsty Boy (29/9/11)

an instant "no tools" version of the washer adapter.

I worked this one out ages ago, but its really only a solution for a couple of bottles at a time, and you have to dick about taking the washer off one bottle and clipping on another. I want something that will sit in the filler so there are no extra steps. This nice metal washer version from claypot seems to fit the bill, just got to get around to making one. Nice work.

anyway for the lazy and tool challenged..

One fiber washer, snipped with kitchen scissors.





Clip onto bottle just below the finish.





Fit into filler. Its not rock solid, but it gets the job done with a little care.





TB


----------



## billygoat (29/9/11)

Have been looking at getting one of these as I find my other CPBF is fiddly and I end up making a mess.
When using one of these, the beer that has been bottled, does it stay as carbonated as it was in the keg or does it lose a bit of carbonation?
Cheers
billygoat


----------



## hoppinmad (29/9/11)

it shouldn't lose any carbonation if you do it properly


----------



## dkaos (29/9/11)

HoppinMad said:


> for what it's worth.....
> 
> this is my mod which allows me to fill sparkling wine bottles:


G'day HoppinMad. Can you go into a bit more detail of what you've got there?

Looks like you've machined a washer to fit loosely around the top of the bottle, and then you seal with an O Ring?

Cheers,

Clint


----------



## Amber Fluid (29/9/11)

claypot said:


> View attachment 48480
> would be better to use a thicker gauge say 3 - 4 mm as this one only just pulls up to seal. Also the forks tend to spread after a while, just have to squash up in vice.
> View attachment 48481
> 
> ...




Claypot... what diameter was the washer when you started?


----------



## hoppinmad (29/9/11)

Clints Gadgets said:


> G'day HoppinMad. Can you go into a bit more detail of what you've got there?
> 
> Looks like you've machined a washer to fit loosely around the top of the bottle, and then you seal with an O Ring?
> 
> ...




The white silicone o-ring is the one that comes with the CPBF. The black o-ring is one I had lying around which I put underneath the white o-ring. It slots in nicely and provides the extra thickness required to get a seal with the sparkling wine bottle. Works a treat. Haven't tried it with beer bottles but I prefer the look of sparkling wine bottles anyway!


----------



## claypot (29/9/11)

Hey A F, I'm away from home 27mm rings a bell will post more detail when home tomorrow


----------



## Amber Fluid (30/9/11)

claypot said:


> Hey A F, I'm away from home 27mm rings a bell will post more detail when home tomorrow




Thanks for your reply.... a 20c piece is 28mm so I'm guessing this could also be made out of a 20c coin. Obviously if legalities are waved


----------



## claypot (30/9/11)

Sorry A F just measured mine and it is 37mm O.D, but you could go bigger ( say 2 - 3mm) 
I wouldn't go much smaller though. 
The washer I used was an odd size and was probably left over from some equipment. As I found it in one of my left over shit that is sure to be usfull one day boxes.


----------



## Amber Fluid (30/9/11)

Thanks mate... obviously I haven't got my CPBF yet but know the ol' woman has one put away for me for Xmas :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz (24/10/11)

I have been inspired by thread so while I am keeping power up to you Queenslanders I found time to make these:

Some 316 stainless washers where about so I turned them down, bored them out and look what I have.






It fits all crown seal bottles and I've made it a very neat fit on both the bottle and the filler.







As you can see I made a few extras if anyone wants one. Being made from stainless they will not bend or spread.

Batz


----------



## balconybrewer (24/10/11)

hi there batz,

any chance you can send one to port macquarie for me, im happy to pay postage and any extra you think one is worth.

cheers





Batz said:


> I have been inspired by thread so while I am keeping power up to you Queenslanders I found time to make these:
> 
> Some 316 stainless washers where about so I turned them down, bored them out and look what I have.
> 
> ...


----------



## keifer33 (24/10/11)

Touche happy to send a postage envelope and a bottle!


----------



## argon (24/10/11)

I'd be for in for one mate. Let us known the details and I'll get it sorted. Looking to bottle off a batch or 2 into champagne bottles.
Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## Thirsty Boy (24/10/11)

i'd love to put my hand up for one if you have any spares left. I'll send a PM


----------



## punkin (25/10/11)

Would dearly love one, it would tip me over towards buying the cpbf. Happy to pay for it or will send some top quality Beef Jerky by return. B) 

Pm coming


----------



## Batz (25/10/11)

All spares are now gone.

Argon
Aus Rider
Florian
Keifer33
Thirsty Boy
Punkin

I'll send you a PM and you can then post me a self addressed envelope.

Batz


----------



## NickB (25/10/11)

Too bloody slow! Oh well, will have to find some time at work to make a couple of these... Any ideas on dimensions Jeff?

Cheers


----------



## Batz (25/10/11)

NickB said:


> Too bloody slow! Oh well, will have to find some time at work to make a couple of these... Any ideas on dimensions Jeff?
> 
> Cheers




39 O.D. 26 I.D.

I maybe able to find a few more washers Nick, you just need to jump on a lathe for 5 mins.


----------



## yardy (25/10/11)

Batz said:


> I have been inspired by thread so while I am keeping power up to you Queenslanders I found time to make these:
> 
> 
> Batz



stop pissing about and get to work :icon_cheers:


----------



## DKS (25/10/11)

Batz said:


> 39 O.D. 26 I.D.
> 
> I maybe able to find a few more washers Nick, you just need to jump on a lathe for 5 mins.



 
Daz


----------



## punkin (26/10/11)

DKS said:


> Daz




Yippeee i got in.

Parcel coming your way today :icon_cheers:


----------



## TidalPete (26/10/11)

Many thanks to Thirsty & Florian for all the great pics & info regarding the setting up of these babies. :icon_cheers: 
Finished mine two weeks ago & it's just great. I've even made up my own 316 ss spacer for tallies no worries.




TP


----------



## winkle (26/10/11)

TidalPete said:


> Many thanks to Thirsty & Florian for all the great pics & info regarding the setting up of these babies. :icon_cheers:
> Finished mine two weeks ago & it's just great. I've even made up my own 316 ss spacer for tallies no worries.
> View attachment 49478
> View attachment 49480
> ...



Looks good Pete.
I know I need one - now just have to convince SWMBO <_< 
_(I'll have to get up your way for a few samples off those taps as well)._


----------



## argon (26/10/11)

Do it winkle! They're a top piece if kit, no mess no fuss. Makes bottling a breeze.

Thanks for putting meningitis the list Batz... a package will be coming shortly.
:icon_cheers:


----------



## wakkatoo (26/10/11)

argon said:


> Thanks for putting *meningitis* the list Batz... a package will be coming shortly.
> :icon_cheers:



iPhone autocorrect huh?


----------



## TidalPete (26/10/11)

winkle said:


> Looks good Pete.
> I know I need one - now just have to convince SWMBO <_<
> _(I'll have to get up your way for a few samples off those taps as well)._



Any time Perry. :beer:

TP


----------



## MarkBastard (26/10/11)

Is anyone actually using these on fonts?

I have a font with adapters where you push the tap in and then screw it on to secure it. I can pull taps off without having to disconnect them from the keg first. I also have a gas line going outside my bar, so in theory I could just attach this to any one of my font adapters and connect the gas up and away I go. But I don't think it's meant for the adapters I use?


----------



## argon (26/10/11)

wakkatoo said:


> QUOTE (argon @ Oct 26 2011, 09:33 AM)
> Thanks for putting meningitis the list Batz... a package will be coming shortly.
> 
> 
> iPhone autocorrect huh?


Holy shit that's a cracker!! meant to say Me on the list :lol: :lol:


----------



## Batz (26/10/11)

I _found_ some more washers today,with a bit of luck I can get a chance I'll make up a few more. If that happens I'll post here and a few others can get one, please don't PM me until I manage to make more up.
Only too happy to help fellow brewers out if I can.

Batz


----------



## keifer33 (26/10/11)

Batz said:


> I _found_ some more washers today,with a bit of luck I can get a chance I'll make up a few more. If that happens I'll post here and a few others can get one, please don't PM me until I manage to make more up.
> Only too happy to help fellow brewers out if I can.
> 
> Batz



Your a champ Batz and we love ya for it!


----------



## NickB (26/10/11)

+1

Always did have a thing for beards


----------



## Batz (26/10/11)

keifer33 said:


> Your a champ Batz and we love ya for it!



I've always helped out fellow brewers as much as I can, some much more than others and I find the majority appreciate it. There are a very small number who will just use you up and then shit on you when they have had what they need but the worlds made up of all sorts hey ?
Heaps of you guys have helped me out with other stuff before.


----------



## Batz (26/10/11)

NickB said:


> +1
> 
> Always did have a thing for beards




I know you have possum


----------



## Batz (28/10/11)

NickB said:


> Too bloody slow! Oh well, will have to find some time at work to make a couple of these... Any ideas on dimensions Jeff?
> 
> Cheers




OK Nick I've made up a few more so your in, there's a few other if anyone else wants one as well.

Batz


----------



## Amber Fluid (29/10/11)

I'd love to take one if I may batz. Will PM you, hopefully you have one left.


----------



## NickB (29/10/11)

Legend Batz... Will pm you


----------



## The Balding Bunyip (29/10/11)

PM Sent......... :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (29/10/11)

cruiser351 said:


> PM Sent......... :icon_cheers:



Keep one 4 me Batz, I'm buying one of these once I've managed to put the ground work in ie. 
"I told you ages ago that I was buying ...." etc


----------



## The Pope (29/10/11)

Hi Batz, I would love one of these too if it's not too much hassle.
Let me know how to fix you up for postage etc please mate, thanks again...


----------



## marzross (29/10/11)

Hi Batz
If there's any left I'l have one as well. 
Thank you Cheer's Mario


----------



## stillscottish (30/10/11)

NickB said:


> +1
> 
> Always did have a thing for beards



and Clams.


----------



## NickB (30/10/11)

:icon_vomit:


----------



## Batz (30/10/11)

Everyone who has PMed me should have received a reply with my addy.

If you haven't let me know, I'm only answering PM's not posts to the thread so if you have only posted a request please send a PM

Almost all gone, and that's around 20 of the f#ckers 

Batz


----------



## Batz (30/10/11)

That's it guys, I can't possibly supply anymore.

I hope you all find them of use.

Cheers
Batz


----------



## NickB (30/10/11)

Inductee to the AHB Hall of Fame. Onya Jeff! Love your work as always 

Cheers!


----------



## Florian (3/11/11)

Received my washer in the mail today. Haven't filled any bottles yet, but it seems to work perfectly with some of the bottles I tried. Pilsner Urquell bottles don't seem to work, due to their differently shaped neck, but i can live with that. All 'standard' neck bottles should be fine.

Many many thanks, Batz, will give it a 30 bottle work out the next couple of days. Quality seems excellent, a really thick and sturdy washer, has even 316 imprinted. It won't bend or break that's for sure. Can't wait to free up all these kegs with a few leftover liters standing around.


----------



## wrath (3/11/11)

I have had one of these for about 2 months now, must get around to hooking it up. Rather slack! 

Looking forward to getting it up and running.


----------



## Batz (3/11/11)

Florian said:


> Received my washer in the mail today. Haven't filled any bottles yet, but it seems to work perfectly with some of the bottles I tried. Pilsner Urquell bottles don't seem to work, due to their differently shaped neck, but i can live with that. All 'standard' neck bottles should be fine.
> 
> Many many thanks, Batz, will give it a 30 bottle work out the next couple of days. Quality seems excellent, a really thick and sturdy washer, has even 316 imprinted. It won't bend or break that's for sure. Can't wait to free up all these kegs with a few leftover liters standing around.



Glad it works for you Florian, I'll knock you out a Pilsner Urquell one as well if you like but you may owe me a beer. :icon_chickcheers: 

All others will be posted out Monday morning, that's providing I have your SAE buy tomorrow.
I've made these for beer bottles and they are not going to fit champagne bottles without a bit of filing. It sounds like I need to make up a mark #2 champagne bottles unit ?


Batz


----------



## punkin (4/11/11)

Yes please.

How was the Jerky?


----------



## Thirsty Boy (4/11/11)

Batz said:


> All others will be posted out Monday morning, that's providing I have your SAE buy tomorrow
> 
> 
> Batz



except mine, haven't posted you my SAE yet - in the post this afternoon though, I was waiting for the fresh batch of hops to arrive, it did yesterday.


----------



## The Pope (4/11/11)

How do members mount these on fridge doors when the threaded shank section is way too short?


----------



## Florian (4/11/11)

evil_spirits said:


> How do members mount these on fridge doors when the threaded shank section is way too short?



I've mounted mine the other way round, with the long threaded section on the outside, with the 'lip' against the outside of the fridge door. The shank is not held in place in any way from the inside, but it holds just fine with the hole I put in, Had to force the shank through the hole, so it just sits there really tight. 

This is the only way it worked for me. I think whoever designed the shank hasn't really thought the concept through to the end, unless i got something completely wrong. Or it's only meant to go through really thin walled fridges. you could always take part of the door insulation out, but I didn't want to go down that route as it also means that the filler sticks out really far from the fridge if you have the lip on the outside.

Hope that helps, mate.


----------



## NickB (4/11/11)

Yep, similar for me. Shank on the outside of the kegerator, the locking nut on the inside of the collar. Holds OK, but a little movement left and right. Works for filling though....

Batz - SEA in the post today at lunch time.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## Batz (4/11/11)

punkin said:


> Yes please.
> 
> How was the Jerky?




I believe it's at home now punkin, I'll be there Saturday night so I'll get back to you on that one, it'll be interesting as I also make jerky.
The last couple of guys who PMed me and received no reply, just sit tight there, I think I can find a couple for you  

If it's at all possible I'll knock out a few that suit champagne bottles.


----------



## argon (4/11/11)

Batz said:


> I believe it's at home now punkin, I'll be there Saturday night so I'll get back to you on that one, it'll be interesting as I also make jerky.
> The last couple of guys who PMed me and received no reply, just sit tight there, I think I can find a couple for you
> 
> If it's at all possible I'll knock out a few that suit champagne bottles.


Champagne bottles would be pretty cool... but whatever you can spare mate. Must send you a sticker or 2 when i get round to it.


----------



## Batz (4/11/11)

argon said:


> Champagne bottles would be pretty cool... but whatever you can spare mate. Must send you a sticker or 2 when i get round to it.




I would love a few stickers, I'm happy to swap stickers with any of you brewers, if fact I really encourage this.

Just to kick this off, all you guys will have a Batz Brewery sticker included, now send me your sticker.  

Batz


----------



## Batz (6/11/11)

There were six envelopes here when I arrived home, all now loaded up with a bottle washer and put in the mail. 

Batz

Oh...loved the jerky punkin :beerbang:


----------



## punkin (6/11/11)

Good stuff, i appreciate the gift. B)


----------



## Batz (6/11/11)

punkin said:


> Good stuff, i appreciate the gift. B)




Pleased to help, I'll be looking into champagne ones next.

Batz


----------



## punkin (10/11/11)

Got my washer today, thanks Batz. B) 


Put me down for a champagne one when you do em.


So where is everyone buying these CPBF's atm?

Bourbon Girl want's one here for me for xmas and want's to know the best place to get it.


----------



## Nick JD (10/11/11)

Thanks, Batz! Legend! 

Got your bat signal on my fridge.


----------



## Florian (10/11/11)

Batz said:


> Glad it works for you Florian, I'll knock you out a Pilsner Urquell one as well if you like but you may owe me a beer. :icon_chickcheers:
> Batz



I'd definately be up for a champagne one as well. Got the inlaws to collect their champagne bottles for me over the years, but haven't put them to use yet. I'll have a check how many of those Pilsener Urquell bottles I have, but from memory there are quite a few. still all in boxes from the last house move though. 

Will sort you out with a few beers at the swap, and can also get you a FlyPA sticker (well, a laminated decal insert with some double sided sticky tape on the back).


----------



## The Pope (10/11/11)

Thanks Batz. Got the washer and sticker today. Much appreciated mate


----------



## Batz (10/11/11)

No problems guys, I hope you find a good use for them.

I won't have time to muck about with the champane ones for a bit, finish this job next week then I'm off to SA for a couple of family thingy's for a while.


----------



## raven19 (11/11/11)

Batz said:


> finish this job next week then I'm off to SA for a couple of family thingy's for a while.



:icon_offtopic: Are we arranging a meet at the Wheaty one night with you Batz? Will drop you a PM.


----------



## Batz (11/11/11)

raven19 said:


> :icon_offtopic: Are we arranging a meet at the Wheaty one night with you Batz? Will drop you a PM.




What did you think I'll say raven? Absolutely be into a night with the SA guys, seems like only 6 months ago I was at the Wheaty...hey I was :drinks: 

Batz


----------



## Batz (17/11/11)

Have any of you other guys had these turn up yet? I would have thought they would have been in your mail by now. 

Batz


----------



## Amber Fluid (17/11/11)

I got mine Batz and PM'd when it arrived.
Thanks again


----------



## argon (17/11/11)

Batz said:


> Have any of you other guys had these turn up yet? I would have thought they would have been in your mail by now.
> 
> Batz



nah haven't had mine turn up... though i thought you may have overlooked my one as i sent the enevelope pretty late


----------



## NickB (17/11/11)

Yep, thanks Jeff, got mine yesterday. Have yet to try it in anger though 

Cheers


----------



## Batz (17/11/11)

OK sounds as if they are slowly getting there, perhaps the camels where a bit tired leaving Kin Kin on Monday.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (17/11/11)

mine arrived yesterday - Thanks Batz!


----------



## argon (18/11/11)

Thanks Batz arrived yesterday and tried her out this morning... Standard Murray's long neck was fine, as was a cooper's tallie. No good on an LC Pint bottle (cause of the stub neck i assume) nor a Saison dupont 'Champagne Style' bottle (too fat)

Thanks again mate... very generous
:icon_cheers:


----------



## keifer33 (18/11/11)

Thanks Batz recieved mine today and already cut myself with it  , damn those points are sharp. Works well on the tallies ive got but as argon says no good on the LC Pint bottles so might have to knock up something similar to NickJDs filler for those.


----------



## Batz (18/11/11)

keifer33 said:


> Thanks Batz recieved mine today and already cut myself with it  , damn those points are sharp. Works well on the tallies ive got but as argon says no good on the LC Pint bottles so might have to knock up something similar to NickJDs filler for those.




Sorry about that, most got a file up on the points but I may have missed a couple :unsure:


----------



## Murdoch (19/11/11)

Works on the Darwin Stubbies :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Nick JD (19/11/11)

It's funny how many years you can live never once realising the significance of the lip at the top of all bottles and its purpose in bottling. This whole CPBF thing makes me look at bottles differently now.

All PETs are made to run on the same machinery by the looks. 

Coke factory (scroll to 4:30 for the filling, although it's all interesting)


----------



## Thirsty Boy (19/11/11)

Nick JD said:


> It's funny how many years you can live never once realising the significance of the lip at the top of all bottles and its purpose in bottling. This whole CPBF thing makes me look at bottles differently now.
> 
> All PETs are made to run on the same machinery by the looks.
> 
> Coke factory (scroll to 4:30 for the filling, although it's all interesting)




you know the whitelabs yeast vials?

PET bottle blanks. Stickem in a blow moulding machine heat em up and shove in air. PET bottles. very very standardised across the beverage industry.


----------



## Nick JD (19/11/11)

Thirsty Boy said:


> you know the whitelabs yeast vials?
> 
> PET bottle blanks. Stickem in a blow moulding machine heat em up and shove in air. PET bottles. very very standardised across the beverage industry.



Heh heh. 

I just watched the Coke canning part. 2200 cans a minute! Fark.


----------



## punkin (20/11/11)

Just ordered my cpbf to go with my new washer  

Went with Craftbrewer, they were a similar price to others and allowwed me to stuff my satchel with some other bits i needed for an upcoming brew :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz (20/11/11)

punkin said:


> Went with Craftbrewer, they were a similar price to others and allowwed me to stuff my satchel with some other bits i needed for an upcoming brew :icon_cheers:




That's the trouble going there, I can't help picking up a few more things after a quick look around.
I badly want one of these, although I think they are way too expensive for what they are.

http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=1108

Batz


----------



## balconybrewer (21/11/11)

hi all,

my CPBF turned up today and all looks good except,

what are the extra silicone washers for??

i can see that the 2 medium sized ones are for the beer in barb but what about the large and 2 smaller ones??

any help, cheers


----------



## Nick JD (21/11/11)

balconybrewer said:


> hi all,
> 
> my CPBF turned up today and all looks good except,
> 
> ...



Spares.


----------



## balconybrewer (21/11/11)

thought so but just making sure, so defiantly spares?


----------



## keifer33 (21/11/11)

Def spares.


----------



## Batz (7/12/11)

I arrived back home today to find three more envelopes awaiting washers, I'll post these off tomorrow.

I must say that a couple of you guys from this give away did not provide a stamp on your return envelopes, I've done this but I did think it was a bit rough of you.


Batz


----------



## cdbrown (7/12/11)

I haven't gotten around to sending off my SAE Batz. Let me know if you have one tucked away for me, if not no problems - I'll just pinch keifers.


----------



## Batz (7/12/11)

cdbrown said:


> I haven't gotten around to sending off my SAE Batz. Let me know if you have one tucked away for me, if not no problems - I'll just pinch keifers.



I can find one for you mate but that's it I'm afraid, I've send out 30 of these things !

Batz


----------



## punkin (7/12/11)

Batz said:


> I arrived back home today to find three more envelopes awaiting washers, I'll post these off tomorrow.
> 
> I must say that a couple of you guys from this give away did not provide a stamp on your return envelopes, I've done this but I did think it was a bit rough of you.
> 
> ...






Hope it wasn't me. If so it was just out of thoughtlessness rather than greed.


----------



## Batz (7/12/11)

punkin said:


> Hope it wasn't me. If so it was just out of thoughtlessness rather than greed.




Don't remember who it was but I'm sure it was by mistake. No biggie really I just found one today and must be a bit cranky from driving.  

While I'm at it thanks for the jerky, hops and stickers, I love the Cranky Dog and have the London Pride on my bar room window already.

Can I ask who it was that sent me the hops and what variety they are?


Cheers
Batz


----------



## Thirsty Boy (7/12/11)

i sent hops Batz - mine were vac packed and are Czech Saaz. IIRC they were 2010 crop @ 4%AA and by the time I vac packed them and stuck them into an envelope to send - had been out of their original 10kg bag for about 2 hrs and had spent the entirety of their existence up till that point in cold storage. So they should be in tip top nick.

I think i wrote the variety, year and AA% on the actual shrink baggie in marker pen. I'll check next week and if the details are different to what I just said I'll let you know.

TB


----------



## Batz (8/12/11)

Thirsty Boy said:


> i sent hops Batz - mine were vac packed and are Czech Saaz. IIRC they were 2010 crop @ 4%AA and by the time I vac packed them and stuck them into an envelope to send - had been out of their original 10kg bag for about 2 hrs and had spent the entirety of their existence up till that point in cold storage. So they should be in tip top nick.
> 
> I think i wrote the variety, year and AA% on the actual shrink baggie in marker pen. I'll check next week and if the details are different to what I just said I'll let you know.
> 
> TB




Thanks TB thats them, they had the AA% and Type 45 but that was all. Much appreciated mate.

Batz


----------



## Thirsty Boy (10/12/11)

ahh, sorry about that. Going senile. They're nice aroma hops.. good and spicy. enjoy and thanks again for the adapter.


----------



## Batz (14/12/11)

Thirsty Boy said:


> ahh, sorry about that. Going senile. They're nice aroma hops.. good and spicy. enjoy and thanks again for the adapter.



Used 120gm of the yesterday TB.

Anyone had the last lot of these turn up at their place yet?
Xmas and all that but I would have thought some would have filtered through. I did get the PM, cheers.

Batz


----------



## raven19 (14/12/11)

Thankyou so much Batz mine arrived two days ago!

Rigging up a temporary stand for mine at the moment.

Had to pick up some slightly larger clear tubing from the big green shed (and some hose clamps) as the barbs on the CPBF unit are WAY too big for my beer line!


----------



## keifer33 (14/12/11)

Used it for the first time tonight Batz on some of the old mans Ottinger bottles and worked a charm. Bottled up one of the finest as a small xmas gift for my partners old man using his bottle capper he gave me many years ago. Cheers again.


Oh and Raven get a JG fitting for the end of the shank and use normal beer line


----------



## Nick JD (14/12/11)

raven19 said:


> Had to pick up some slightly larger clear tubing from the big green shed (and some hose clamps) as the barbs on the CPBF unit are WAY too big for my beer line!


 
I jammed it inside the beer IN post in the cpbf. Works a treat. 

Actually - they should tell you that normal lines don't work with that part. Grrr.


----------



## raven19 (20/12/11)

Help!

My CPBF is all rigged up, given it a test run and as soon as gas is turned on, gas leaks out of the bleed valve!

There is a small o ring around the end of the valve if I unscrew it fully (same size as the spare provided).

There are no other o rings or washers further up the stem near the handle - wondering if mine is missing a seal?

Yet to hook the beer post up, but this should not make any difference as its a closed system with QD on the beer line.

Whilst the unit is leaking out the bleed valve, it also fills the bottle with gas when the top lever is turned (however can't justify this this leaking gas the whole time I am filling!)

... I am stumped...

Thoughts?

Leaks as per arrow in piccie:


----------



## Nick JD (20/12/11)

raven19 said:


> Help!
> 
> My CPBF is all rigged up, given it a test run and as soon as gas is turned on, gas leaks out of the bleed valve!
> 
> ...



Your bleed valve looks to be a whole 180 degrees out from where mine sits. Perhaps try the replacement o-ring?


----------



## raven19 (20/12/11)

Thanks Nick - mine bleed valve was up tight in the clockwise direction at the time of testing. (the previous pic was a markup of a pic earlier in this thread).

*insert moron alert emoticon by me here* :lol: 

Ok, I think I have it sorted. Here I was thinking it was the bleed valve leaking... nope *I did not have the clamp on the gas in pipe on tight enough*. It was leaking out, but it seemed like the air was coming from the bleed valve!

My setup working a treat now:




Edit - freaking out as I needed to bottle some xmas beers for friends tonight! Crisis averted.


----------



## mr_tyreman (20/12/11)

Got mine the other day, made a couple of the Batz style washer adaptors to suit glass... My only question is the 'font' mounting capabilities.... Is there a way I can pull a perlick off the font and stick this in it's place?


----------



## Thirsty Boy (20/12/11)

If you have the right sort of font - appropriate seems the type that is basically just a hole in the tower, no fancy fittings. However, the thread on the shank of the filler is the same size as the thread on a celi - so presumably it would screw into any fitting a celi would screw into.

The tricky bit is - there is a plug in the front of the filler - it comes out and you can screw a tap into the space, allowing beer to flow straight through the filler into the tap. So you can run the filler and a tap off exactly the same font position.


----------



## Batz (21/12/11)

mr_tyreman said:


> Got mine the other day, made a couple of the Batz style washer adaptors to suit glass... My only question is the 'font' mounting capabilities.... Is there a way I can pull a perlick off the font and stick this in it's place?




I did it like this 










Just remove the tap (snaplock) and insert the filler.


----------



## raven19 (21/12/11)

Batz said:


> I can find one for you mate but that's it I'm afraid, I've send out 30 of these things !
> 
> Batz



Confirming your washer works an absolute treat mate. Thanks again!


----------



## punkin (21/12/11)

Can you pull those snaplocks out with the beer still connected?



I've been wondering but ain't game to gamble.... <_<


----------



## Batz (21/12/11)

punkin said:


> Can you pull those snaplocks out with the beer still connected?




Of course that's what they are made for, change or remove a tap with keg still connected and under pressure. They have a shut off in them (the snaplocks)

http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=827


----------



## MarkBastard (21/12/11)

Nice work batz, where'd you get that male fatlock fitting?


----------



## Batz (21/12/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Nice work batz, where'd you get that male fatlock fitting?




Mark of Marks Home Brew found me one. I was looking for an old tap and had plans of cutting off the male fatlock and silver soldering a line fitting to it.
I'm sure someone here would have access to one.


----------



## MarkBastard (21/12/11)

Cheers, I actually use lock-in's so probably even harder to find.


----------



## Batz (21/12/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Cheers, I actually use lock-in's so probably even harder to find.



An old tap off ebay ?


----------



## MarkBastard (21/12/11)

Yeah may be a good idea, if it's a tap with a nozzle I could probably just attach hose to the tap I'm guessing and then flick it on.


----------



## Batz (21/12/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Yeah may be a good idea, if it's a tap with a nozzle I could probably just attach hose to the tap I'm guessing and then flick it on.




Cut the tap off, you just want the connection.


----------



## beastien (7/1/12)

Will the washers work with twist tops? 
Also has anyone attached one of these to a font, and then a tap on the front of the filler?
Looks like theres a plug that could be removed on the front for an attachment.


----------



## Samuelsons_Jon (13/2/12)

Hi All,

Sorry to resurrect this thread from the dead. I've signed up on the forum here just for this thread!

I'm based in the UK (although I have family in Melbourne, so please be kind to a pom), and Oz is the only place that I've seen these so I'm thinking of importing one or five.

I bottle from 100L to 600L per month (cottage industry), and need to get my own equipment, but a proper CPF is AUD $15,000+, and I'd rather save my money for an automatic line if I ever need it! Not that I have 10% of that amount anyway!

Anyway, my question is this - does anyone have, or could they make, a video of this in action? I've not seen one at all, and after skimming through this thread I couldn't see one either. I'll be using glass screw-tops myself, but I have no idea if the collar is big enough.

Thanks all!

Jonathan


----------



## Nick JD (13/2/12)

Thirsty made a video in another thread. 

Can't find it. Anyone?


----------



## Doogiechap (14/2/12)

Nick JD said:


> Thirsty made a video in another thread.
> 
> Can't find it. Anyone?


The Videos in question are embedded in this post 
Cheers
Doug


----------



## Samuelsons_Jon (14/2/12)

Thanks Nick & Doug for the replies.

Doug, I may be having a senior moment, but that's a 'how to' for putting it together, no?

What I'm really looking for is a video showing optimal usage. I know that this will never be as fast a putting in a pro-grade line, but if I can put half-a-dozen together in a row then I might have something useful then I'd use it little and often rather than for 12 hours a month!

Anyone help here?

Ta!


----------



## Camo1234 (14/2/12)

Hey guys, can anyone tell me if these will fit to the fonts on the Kegerators with a 3 tap font? ie can I simply unscrew my perlick tap and screw this in?

Cheers, Camo


----------



## raven19 (14/2/12)

Samuelsons_Jon said:


> Doug, I may be having a senior moment, but that's a 'how to' for putting it together, no?



Those video's show hows its filled (not how to install it) - just click on the picture.

I would suspect you could only run 1 at a time per person though, as you really need to watch it during use.

If you wanted to line up 6 or so you would only be gassing up the 3rd bottle and the 1st one would be overfilling and need to be shut off (in my opinion).

Great unit, but not sure about use on a massive scale like you are hoping for.

Still for under $100 each you can't go wrong by getting a couple of them to try out (compared to $15k on a commercial unit)?


----------



## Nick JD (14/2/12)

Filling a dozen glass 330ml bottles takes me about 15 minutes. Not really a commercially-viable filling rate.


----------



## cdbrown (14/2/12)

Used mine after a couple of months of not being used and all the parts that were meant to move were stuck pretty good. Thankfully managed to get the relief open and also the pouring tap working so I could fill a bottle. What do you guys run through it once you've finished using it? Do you break it down to clean?


----------



## Samuelsons_Jon (15/2/12)

Thanks for the assist guys. There's a link to a 'how to' video - somehow I missed that the images were clickable - der!

Regarding fill speed - I think Thirsty was maybe being a little over-cautious in my humble opinion. I've heard of double pre-evacuation units (one is a vacuum to suck the air, the second is to replace the vacuum with CO2), the double quite often being an option (i.e. a nice-to-have but maybe not necessary) so I think that three evacuations may be overkill? As for the filling speed - I use a double head semi-automatic CP filler at the moment, and the speed that Thirsty has is quite slow. I can bottle 6 a minute - that's 20 seconds from picking up the bottle to removing it from the filler at the end including manual pressure release.

Now, bear in mind that I don't bottle beer, and I don't have anywhere near as many fobbing issues as beer does. Also, there's a lot of Ascorbic acid in my products, so that's a natural anti-oxidant anyways.

This may sound dumb, and I have no experience here on these units, but here's my plan:
Find the right setting on the pressure release valve that allows a good fill rate with lack of fobbing then leave it there permanently. When I fill up with CO2 it will escape from the bottle and I'll have about 4 bar of CO2 pressure behind it so it should take about 1 second to evacuate a 330ml bottle! I don't mind that the CO2 escapes or that the bottle pressure doesn't match the keg pressure at the time of switching to 'fill' mode as I have to move it to that setting anyway. The bottles will be glass, so there's no way to test 'firmness', and as the CO2 is heavier than the air it will sit on the top of the product anyway at the headspace, and most of that CO2 will be displaced by product anyhow. Any potential fobbing will be put 'under pressure' straight away as the bottle starts to fill. Any bubbles that my product produces are quick 'light' unlike beer foam so they pop under pressure quite well.

This enables me to run a quicker operation per bottle, and I imagine I'll be running the pressure valve more open than Thirsty. The products will have been run through 5 lines (at least, possibly 10) of a 10 line remote beer chiller running an ice-bath config before it gets to the filler so it should be nice and cold an keep the CO2 dissolved as much as possible.

If I can run just four of these simultaneously, and lets say the worst case scenario is a full minute per bottle per filler (including pick up/set down etc) then I'll get 4 bottles per minute which is 240 bottles per hour. Lets be cautious and say 200 per hour. A pallet of 1880 bottles would take 9 1/2 hours to bottle if I did it all in one go.

For a few hundred $ it's got to be worth taking a punt on those numbers! If anyone sees flaws in my calcs then please slap me.

And before I go and make myself sound like a complete ass, I've not used this kit, Thirsty has, and as long as he's happy then he should continue with his method. I'm not trying to make it seem that I know better, I'm just trying to adapt his methods to make myself a few $, and save myself even more! Renting the filler I use at the moment is costing me $350 per pallet day (although that includes gas, mixing vessels etc).....


----------



## Nick JD (15/2/12)

You need an adapter to fill glass bottles - and not many glass bottles fit.

Here's an fix for bottle variation, and unsuitable bottle collars. 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...=59618&st=0


----------



## raven19 (15/2/12)

SJ - You say you are not bottling beer, however if the liquid you are bottling contains CO2 and its chilled, when you fill your bottles they would need to be chilled also otherwishe CO2 will get releases and froth up in your bottle.

If the liquid you are bottling is flat then this wont be an issue of course.


----------



## Nick JD (15/2/12)

raven19 said:


> SJ - You say you are not bottling beer, however if the liquid you are bottling contains CO2 and its chilled, when you fill your bottles they would need to be chilled also otherwishe CO2 will get releases and froth up in your bottle.
> 
> If the liquid you are bottling is flat then this wont be an issue of course.



I bottle with warm bottles - no issues.


----------



## raven19 (15/2/12)

Same here Nick, but we are not looking to crank out the filling at max speed.


----------



## Samuelsons_Jon (15/2/12)

Hi Raven,

I don't know of any commercial bottler who chills there bottles, and I've never done so myself. I'm unsure of what difference it would make - the product will be at about 3-4 celcius and contact with a bottle at 18 celcius for a millisecond or two I doubt make a difference. It never has 'til now in the setup that I've used anyway. Straight after filling they're being dropped in to a hot water bath at 72 celicus anyway. If it's to contain the fobbing then chilling the product would be vastly more effective surely? Glass being a great insulator and all that?

Nick,

Thanks for the info. I'm using screw-top glass that has a reasonable collar on it, but I won't know for sure til I try. The link may come in very handy! Ta!


----------



## Nick JD (15/2/12)

How long do you pasteurise for?


----------



## Samuelsons_Jon (16/2/12)

Nick JD said:


> How long do you pasteurise for?



In-bottle pasteurisation in a hot water bath: 71.5 Celcius +/- 0.5 for 20 minutes. Kills everything that needs to be killed.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (16/2/12)

Jon - if you can run your product at a very low temp, say 0 to -1C (and it will help if you chill the glass... enough to make it worth the effort, who knows? probably not) and run at significantly over the carbonation pressure throughout the whole operation, you will fill a lot faster than in that video. Larger bottles also fill a lot faster. If you are currently operating at 4bar, you'll go a lot quicker than me. That whole thing in the video was done at 1.5bar g and only about half a bar over the carbonation pressure.

Evacuation - well, that will depend on how long you want the beer to last. My beer is filtered, that was a very pale lager and it was going to a person who doesn't drink a lot so it needed a 4-6 month reasonable flavour stability. I'm not personally happy with straight "purge" options for oxygen removal, fillers that use it have constantly higher DO levels than PE fillers - they're probably good enough at the 4bar you're working at, &/or perhaps with a tube to the bottom of the container... but the CP filler in question has no tube, so the purge isn't as effective, and also (even if it existed in a filling situation, which it doesn't) any C02 blanketing effect is nullified because the product is running down the sides of the container to get to the bottom. This filler isn't meant to be a "packaging quality" chunk of equipment - its meant to fill without fob and get the beer home in decent condition to be drunk quickly. If you want to use it as a way to package beer that you expect a shelf life from, you'll need to be a lot more careful.

Honestly - i dont think this is anything like the solution you are going to need. Hell, they're relatively cheap - grab one and experiment by all means - buts its a growler fill option to save bars time and wasted beer, not really a packaging solution. Mind you - at $350 per day for your current filler. Thats half a dozen of these things, a ton of "over cautious" and a casual worker to help out... and you're still ahead.

btw - have a look here http://beerinnovations.com/beerequipment/PET/novotap for the people who designed these things (and their new and improved model) rather than the cheap arsed chinese rip off I am using. If you are patient (the website is a nightmare to navigate) there are quite a few videos of the fillers in action, times for fills, installation applications and stuff like that.

Cheers

Dan

btw - have you shoved a data logger in a sample bottle through your pasteurisation process?? I haven't had a real look at the numbers or anything, but my gut feel says you are throwing a lot more PUs at your beer than needed and you might be affecting the flavour needlessly.


----------



## Samuelsons_Jon (16/2/12)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Jon - if you can run your product at a very low temp, say 0 to -1C (and it will help if you chill the glass... enough to make it worth the effort, who knows? probably not) and run at significantly over the carbonation pressure throughout the whole operation, you will fill a lot faster than in that video. Larger bottles also fill a lot faster. If you are currently operating at 4bar, you'll go a lot quicker than me. That whole thing in the video was done at 1.5bar g and only about half a bar over the carbonation pressure.
> 
> Evacuation - well, that will depend on how long you want the beer to last. My beer is filtered, that was a very pale lager and it was going to a person who doesn't drink a lot so it needed a 4-6 month reasonable flavour stability. I'm not personally happy with straight "purge" options for oxygen removal, fillers that use it have constantly higher DO levels than PE fillers - they're probably good enough at the 4bar you're working at, &/or perhaps with a tube to the bottom of the container... but the CP filler in question has no tube, so the purge isn't as effective, and also (even if it existed in a filling situation, which it doesn't) any C02 blanketing effect is nullified because the product is running down the sides of the container to get to the bottom. This filler isn't meant to be a "packaging quality" chunk of equipment - its meant to fill without fob and get the beer home in decent condition to be drunk quickly. If you want to use it as a way to package beer that you expect a shelf life from, you'll need to be a lot more careful.
> 
> ...



Hi Thirsty Boy!

Thanks for taking the time out to post - it's appreciated!

I hope you do know that I wasn't trying to say what you were doing was wrong - just that it might not be as appropriate for what I do. I'm not too much of an ass, at least I like to think so!

Regarding the filling - all professional CP fillers that I've seen/used push the liquid around the outside of the bottle - it's done this was (iirc) as it prevents the liquid being agitated too much as long dip tubes aren't used in the commercial industry - at least I've yet to see one! Believe it or not it was the fact that it did this that actually attracted me _more_ to this!

Please bear in mind that my products (lemonades in the main) are very high in anti-oxidant and won't be as oxygen sensitive as beers may be and so some of the things that I do won't be suitable for everyone else. Post pasteurisation I have a 24 month shelf-life and the flavours are as good on the batch I made at the start (18 months ago) as they are now. But like I say - different product and it's pasteurised which makes the world of difference!

About the data logging - I completely agree with you, and when I'm setup myself I'll be doing exactly that. At the moment the 'leccy is part of the $350 charge, so I'm not that fussed!

This could, of course, all fail completely, but I think it's worth a punt!

Thanks Dan!


----------



## Thirsty Boy (16/2/12)

Samuelsons_Jon said:


> Hi Thirsty Boy!
> 
> Thanks for taking the time out to post - it's appreciated!
> 
> ...



Short tube fillers are about speed - you can run a filler faster without the tube. A long tube will however almost always do a better job, especially on the dissolved oxygen front. If you aren't talking about hundreds of bottles per minute.... tubes are going to do a better job. But ... theory from me. All our fillers are short tube fillers, mind you, they go at 1000+ bottles per minute and triple evacuate. Its possible that industry doesn't even make long tube fillers anymore....

Beer and lemonade are very different - 02 is the enemy in beer, really seriously. The better you can do at eliminating packaged O2, the better your beer will be for longer. In EVERY circumstance.

I really should leave further comment to anyone from the very small scale end of the industry who cares to help you out - I dont know what constitutes "acceptable" in the micro brewing world. But what I do know - is I have tasted a lot, perhaps even a majority of craft beers, who just dont manage to be anywhere near as good in bottled versions as they are at the brewery or in kegs. Micros are terrible at packaging - there's a whole lot of hoo ha about naturally conditioned, live beer etc etc... and then the beer that was great at the pub, is shit in the bottle - every frigging time. So I say... err on the side of caution and have people who live in the next town able to try your beer and pronounce it good, rather than just wondering why the locals seem to like it so much when it tastes like crap every time they've tried it.

Rant over - you could make these work... probably worth a go.

TB


----------



## Biggles Brewery (5/9/13)

claypot said:


> 004.jpg would be better to use a thicker gauge say 3 - 4 mm as this one only just pulls up to seal. Also the forks tend to spread after a while, just have to squash up in vice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HI David Here....

Biggles Brewery....

I have one of the units arriving any time this week or earky next.

Got the washer part sorted.

Not sure on the Pipe spacer.

How does this fit in?

Cheers

David


----------



## rockeye84 (5/9/13)

Hi thirsty, I got this one off eBay a few years back for bout $90, for pet bottles but I'm not a fan. Adapted it to glass. It's a little bit fiddley some times but shits all over trying to fill from a tap. Just made a font for it and some shims for different sized bottles, from kingys to stubbies, haven't found any bottles it won't work with. I highly recommend this setup! make one up, You won't regret it!

There's a few more pics in my gallery if your interested.
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/gallery/image/7624-counter-pressure-bottle-filler/

Regards rocki


----------

